# Detailing World™ Product Awards 2014



## -Kev-

*DETAILING WORLD PRODUCT AWARDS 2014 NEWS​*
This is the 6th year we've run these and it continues to grow in size and stature within the detailing industry.

Last year, We had some great new innovations in QD's and such like So What has been your highlight with products this year - What new product has surprised you ? What old product deserves to battle with the new ones ? Here is your chance to have your say .....

Categories for this year will be:

2014 Quick Detailer
2014 Wax (spray, paste, liquid)
2014 Sealant (spray, coating etc)2014 Polish (hand and machine, glaze etc)2014 Innovation
2014 Wheel & Tyre (dressing, wheel sealant etc)
2014 General Accessory (brushes, cloths etc)
2014 Wash (pre-wash, snow foam, shampoo)

In addition to these categories that will all be nominated and voted for by all of you, we're also having an additional special merit award for a handful of products the admin team will shortlist.

The procedure for this follows exactly the same format as the previous years: There will be a nominations thread for each category, where you can simply give a shout for something you've used in 2014 that you think deserves the award. You don't need to go into chapter and verse about why if you don't want, simply posting the name of the product will suffice.

Then, after these nomination threads have been open for a few weeks, we will assemble the most mentioned products into a series of voting polls to decide the winner.

Please keep an eye out for the nominations threads appearing shortly, so this post is simply to get you thinking about it. As such, and so as not to confuse matters and have people nominating on this thread, *Please be aware it's just a newsflash to get you considering what you'll nominate.*

*In addition, I spent a lot of my free time sorting these threads last year only for a certain forum member to feel the need to cheat in an attempt to win. As such, I will take a very dim view if this happens again this year and may result in the DW Admin no longer holding these awards, which would be bad for all of us as far as i'm concerned.*

Thankyou
DW Team


----------



## Kimo

Agree with that

Boosting your ego by begging via email and creating new accounts was way out of order imo

Let's hope for a nice clean and legitimate load of winners this year


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Kimo73 said:


> Agree with that
> 
> Boosting your ego by begging via email and creating new accounts was way out of order imo
> 
> Let's hope for a nice clean and legitimate load of winners this year


Did i miss something then last year? Dont remember that? What happened


----------



## Kimo

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Did i miss something then last year? Dont remember that? What happened


think bad mouthing publicly was kept pretty quiet tbh

Just a couple awards that pms were sent about and maybe shouldn't have won


----------



## muzzer

I never looked at this last year but i have a few thing to mention this year so will be adding my two pence worth


----------



## Rollini

I'll say what everyone else is thinking then. 

When is it too soon to start making more accounts?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## WHIZZER

Rollini said:


> I'll say what everyone else is thinking then.
> 
> When is it too soon to start making more accounts?
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Think the sheriff and lightening will have their ip checkers out


----------



## scoobyboy1

Hopefully no cheating going on this year, as it would be a real shame for these awards to be stopped as Ive used last years awards to try/buy new products that have been nominated to see if they where as good as people said they where!!:thumb:


----------



## Rollini

WHIZZER said:


> Think the sheriff and lightening will have their ip checkers out


Oh I know all about that with being admin on another forum.


----------



## 182_Blue

Cheating last year was dealt with as far as i could go so in the end I trust the winners were deserving, this year I will be reviewing all the votes and voters to ensure we have a open and honest awards, anybody caught cheating can expect a ban.


----------



## MDC250

Stupid question, say for wash category can you nominate one of each from foam/pre-wash and, shampoo?


----------



## Dougnorwich

Do we win anything !? If we do can I sell it on eBay after I've rigged the voting


----------



## Wilco

Just a thought but would it not be a good idea to have an interior category too? Dressings, cleaners and leather care products?


----------



## -Kev-

MDC250 said:


> Stupid question, say for wash category can you nominate one of each from foam/pre-wash and, shampoo?


I thought about that earlier and tbh it takes long enough going through the nominations threads to sort out the voting threads if everyone nominates just one thing per category..



Dougnorwich said:


> Do we win anything !? If we do can I sell it on eBay after I've rigged the voting


think you know the answer to that..



Wilco said:


> Just a thought but would it not be a good idea to have an interior category too? Dressings, cleaners and leather care products?


hmmm.. an idea i'll put to the other guys for next years awards. could always go in the general category this year..


----------



## Serious Performance

And a Microfibre catagory? For something thats such a staple product for many and with the sheer amount of choice etc, it seems silly to bundle it in again with accessories and be overlooked again...


----------



## -Kev-

I did get your pm on that Alex, will reply tonight as ive been busy recently..


----------



## -Kev-

That's the nomination threads now closed, thanks to everyone that took the time to nominate their chosen favourite detailing products and tools. Voting threads should be up by next weekend :thumb:


----------



## justinjgy

Hi Kev, I look on here a lot but not much posting just wanted to say well done on your on going hard work. 

I look forward to the results of this one

Thank you,


----------



## sm81

When candidates will be announce?


----------



## -Kev-

sm81 said:


> When candidates will be announce?


Im guessing you have'nt read my previous post then 
As well as the rest of the admin and moderator team, i have a life away from DW so i apologise if anyone expects this to be done straight away..


----------



## Blueberry

A tad unnecessary in your response I think. sm81 only asked a simple question.


----------



## -Kev-

Which he could of easily found the answer to by reading a few posts above, my reply is simply to state that we get things done as quick as we can on here as we all do have real lives away from the forum. I can't help it if that's taken the wrong way.


----------



## sm81

Sorry. Didn't notice word "next" weekend...


----------



## -Kev-

voting threads are now live - and we will know if anyone attempts to cheat, whether its PM'ing people on here asking for them to vote for a given product or signing up multiple accounts from the same IP...


----------



## justinjgy

*update*

Good eveing Kev, well done on getting all the this all together I hope I have not missed a post but when is the dead line for all the votes to be in.

many thanks

J.


----------



## -Kev-

A week from today, should say in each voting thread when it will close :thumb:


----------



## justinjgy

many thanks this will be followed by me and a new shopping list many thanks

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90

I'm looking forward to seeing what products the detailing world community votes for as the best products.

Sutty.


----------



## Gyeon Robert

To Administration: we will be glad for fixing our product names... Tyre is really a Q2 Tire, and a mentioned "bathe" in 2 nominations should be Q2M Bathe+(plus!,completely different to Q2M Bathe) Forum members are not voting for the right products...


----------



## scottk7

When are the results going up?


----------



## -Kev-

when i get the spare time to sort them 
This weekend hopefully :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Coming soon...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

anyone know why i cant see these when i click on the links? im a new member and have just been activated by a moderator.
thanx


----------



## CarChem

OvEr_KiLL said:


> anyone know why i cant see these when i click on the links? im a new member and have just been activated by a moderator.
> thanx


it maybe because the voting has ended


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

CarChem said:


> it maybe because the voting has ended


yes but i want to see the results ??? i thought the links on the first post were the results


----------



## stonejedi

*this!!!*


-Kev- said:


> Coming soon...


.SJ.


----------



## -Kev-

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes but i want to see the results ??? i thought the links on the first post were the results


Th results have'nt been posted yet, we are working on them..


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

-Kev- said:


> Th results have'nt been posted yet, we are working on them..


no worries thanx alot kev


----------



## miror concept

Vivement les résultats


----------



## -Kev-

miror concept said:


> Vivement les résultats


Im guessing you're asking about the results, we are on the case


----------



## -Kev-

Apologies for the delay, i've got alot going on away from DW at the moment, results will be up asap


----------

